# News - PC Games 10/05: Jubil&auml;ums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp



## Administrator (9. August 2005)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,393020


----------



## DP3 (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Also ich schätze Warcraft 3


----------



## Danielovitch (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				DP3 am 09.08.2005 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich schätze Warcraft 3


Möglich.


----------



## Berner (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Also ich Tipp auf Age of Empires 2 (hoffentlich mit Add On)


----------



## CMBurns (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Aber ob sie schon wieder nach D2 n Spiel von Blizzard nehmen? Und wenn sie Wc3 nehmen, naja nicht schlecht halt, für mich das beste PC spiel überhaupt, spiel das immer noch, seit dem es das gibt und ist immer noch nich langweilig...bestimmt schon insgesamt so 2000std.

wie wärs mit ccg?


----------



## FlyingLion (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

AoE 2 wäre auch so mein Tipp


----------



## TJDragon (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

strategie   
da ist die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich das schon habe viel zu groß


----------



## warboss (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				CMBurns am 09.08.2005 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ob sie schon wieder nach D2 n Spiel von Blizzard nehmen? Und wenn sie Wc3 nehmen, naja nicht schlecht halt, für mich das beste PC spiel überhaupt, spiel das immer noch, seit dem es das gibt und ist immer noch nich langweilig...bestimmt schon insgesamt so 2000std.
> 
> wie wärs mit ccg?



Diablo 2 war schonmal drin 

Vielleicht ist es ja C&C Generals, kostet ja eh nur noch 10euro ^^


----------



## GN-Murray (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

AoE glaub ich nicht...is eigentlich zu alt als das die dann so einen Aufwand machen würden.... ich tip auch auf Wc3


----------



## olstyle (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				warboss am 09.08.2005 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> CMBurns am 09.08.2005 11:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WC3 hab ich schon für 10€ inkl Erweiterung gesehen also daran wirds nicht scheitern, glaube aber trotzdem eher an AoE 2 weil bald der dritte Teil kommt und es so noch einen Anlass bietet.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## R-U-P-E-R-T (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Ich Würd mal sagen Panzers Phase 1 !!!!


----------



## genesis666 (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Command &Conquer: Operation Tiberium Sun

mein Tipp

Warum: Erstens war da mal ein Quickpoll und das würde auch von Alter her passen!

Ausserdem war es gut, aber doch kein Megaseller, so wie es eigentlich immer bei den Vollversionen ist!

Greetz Genesis


----------



## genesis666 (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				R-U-P-E-R-T am 09.08.2005 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich Würd mal sagen Panzers Phase 1 !!!!



Viel zu "jung"

Außerdem verdammt mies - Ich weiß, meine Meinung teilen nicht viele!

Greetz Genesis


----------



## Liscom (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Das sind ja alles keine Strategiespiele!!!
Um Truppen mit der Maus zu makieren und einfach auf den Gegner hetzen zu lassen muss man kein Guderian sein.

Aber dennoch könntet ihr recht haben ...  PC Games (und auch andere Magazine) haben sowieso keinen Schimmer von Strategie Spielen und Simulationen ... naja aber das ist ein anderes Thema


Also wenn Strategie, dann muss es schon was von Paradox oder Matrix Games sein


----------



## Rosini (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Es gibt viele Strategiespiele. Ich würde mal stark auf Age of Empires 2 wetten. Warcraft 3 oder Panzers wären natürlich auch nicht schlecht. Na mal sehen, was die Redaktion uns bescheren wird. Bin schon möchtig gespannt


----------



## docsnyder08 (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				genesis666 am 09.08.2005 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem war es gut, aber doch kein *Megaseller, so wie es eigentlich immer bei den Vollversionen ist*!
> 
> Greetz Genesis



 

wie lange kennst du die pcg schon ?   

mir fällt da spontan dieser mega-flughafgen manager ein...
oder v-rally aus der letzten pcg...

naja, megaseller???


----------



## silencer1 (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Verliebt in Berlin!


----------



## flight231 (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				docsnyder08 am 09.08.2005 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> genesis666 am 09.08.2005 11:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube er wollte damit ausdrücken, dass die PCGames eben KEINE Megaseller als Vollversionen nimmt. Zumindest verstehe ich seinen Satz so.


----------



## TinkyWinky (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Ich tippe auch eher auf ein C&C.
Generals wär schon geil aber ich denke eher dass Alarmstufe Rot2 oder Tiberium Sun drin sin


----------



## darkangel66 (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Ich tippe auf Panzers: Phase ONE.......


DA


----------



## OBluefireO (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				darkangel66 am 09.08.2005 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich tippe auf Panzers: Phase ONE.......
> 
> 
> DA



Ist viel zu jung (siehe oben)!
Generals dann ja vermutlich auch...


----------



## memphis76 (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Ich glaube an Earth 2160 !!!

Naja, oder vieleicht doch eher eines der bereits genannten C&C Tiberium Sun, Warcraft 3 oder Age of Empires 2 ...


----------



## darkangel66 (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

dann vielleicht age of mytology??


----------



## Quintus (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Tetris 3d


----------



## Dirks (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Naja, Generals wird es bestimmt nicht werden   Höchstens Generäle   

Hoffe aber, dass es das nicht wird- das hab ich schon.  Vermute Warcraft 3 plus AddOns, grade weil sie Diablo 2 letztens hatten, ne ganze zeitlang gab es ja hauptsächlich Sierra spiele, vllt kommt jetzt die zeit der blizzard spiele: erst starcraft, dann diablo 2, und nun halt als logische konsequenz Warcraft 3. Danach folgt World of Warcraft 4,...


----------



## genesis666 (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				flight231 am 09.08.2005 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> docsnyder08 am 09.08.2005 11:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jaja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil

Age of Mythologie wär auch eine schon genannte, mögliche, Möglichkeit!

Geiler Satz  

Greetz Genesis


----------



## KONNAITN (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Wie lautet denn der erste Tipp? Strategiespiel? 

Der Link "zurück zum Artikel" verweist nämlich (inzwischen) nur auf die Startseite.


----------



## Solon25 (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				FlyingLion am 09.08.2005 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> AoE 2 wäre auch so mein Tipp


Das wollt ich schon immer haben, ist mir aber noch für so ein altes Spiel (auch wenn's supi gut ist) zu teuer..

Ich sollte mal genauer schauen, gab ja schon 2 Seiten zum Thread,_ "Higgins"_ hat schon alles gesagt


----------



## BunGEe (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				KONNAITN am 09.08.2005 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lautet denn der erste Tipp? Strategiespiel?


Japp


> Der Link "zurück zum Artikel" verweist nämlich (inzwischen) nur auf die Startseite.


Mysteriös *Akte X Melodie pfeif*


----------



## KONNAITN (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				BunGEe am 09.08.2005 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 09.08.2005 13:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skandalös! *irgendeine Skandal-Melodie pfeif* 

Ich fordere augenblicklich den zweiten und entscheidenden Tipp als Wiedergutmachung!^^


----------



## Weird_Sheep (9. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				KONNAITN am 09.08.2005 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> BunGEe am 09.08.2005 15:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich eines der Spiele, die ich nach langem Zögern, dann doch gebraucht bei Ebay, Amazon oder vom Wühltisch erworben habe, weil ich dachte, die kommen nie mehr auf ne Zeitung drauf


----------



## handy199010 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

es ist bestimmt ein topspiel von früher


Also ich hätte nix gegen Age of Empires 2 oder Warcraft 3

Aber der Wunsch wird wrscheinlich nicht erfüllt


----------



## Bonkic (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				handy199010 am 15.08.2005 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> es ist bestimmt ein topspiel von früher
> 
> 
> Also ich hätte nix gegen Age of Empires 2 oder Warcraft 3
> ...




warcraft 3 halte ich für unmöglich und aoe 2 auch nicht für wirklich wahrscheinlich . 

aber an sich muss es ja schon was " grosses" sein, denn ansonten wäre das ganze bohei darum ziemlich lächerlich .


----------



## jokerman7 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Auf den Covern, die man für die nächste Ausgabe wählen kann, ist der Fußball Manager Pro zu sehen   . Aber ich glaube, dass es den Manager schon in der jetztigen PC Action-Ausgabe gibt. Wär ja auch ein schlechter Scherz....


----------



## ArcticWolf (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

ich bin auch für Age Of Epires (mit AddOn bitte 
Generäle hab ich mir grad gestern gekauft (gebraucht), WarCraft3 hab ich auch schon, Age of Mythology fand ich nciht so gut, viel zu überladen.

Dieses Freespace kann man doch auch als Strategiespiel zählen oder, vielleicht nehmen sie ja auch Siedler oder sowas.


----------



## Bonkic (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				jokerman7 am 15.08.2005 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Wär ja auch ein schlechter Scherz....




das wäre in der tat ein witz - damit würde sich die pcg ein schönes eigentor schiessen


----------



## Fight_Angel (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				flight231 am 09.08.2005 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> docsnyder08 am 09.08.2005 11:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm Diablo 2, Starcraft, Empire Earth, Anstoss 2.... alles keine Megaseller?
Mich wundert es sowieso dass die PCG in den letzten Ausgaben dieselbe Vollversion gebracht hatt wie die PC Action. Empire Earth, V-Rally, Industriegigant 2 die waren alle schonmal in der PC Games drinne.
Und falls es keiner gemerkt hatt, die an dem Voting fürs Layout der neuesten Ausgabe der PCG mitgemacht hatt, da war auf dem Cover Fussballmanager Pro oder wie dass hiess. Mich würde es wundern wenn die es dann auf einmal noch ändern. Also müsste es jetzt eigentlich klar sein.


----------



## Bob-R (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

hmm...   Age of Empires II ?


----------



## xdave78 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Cool wäre ja Armies of Exigo  is ja n Budget Titel...AoE2 is zu alt - oder Age of Mythologie???!!!

WC3 wär auch nett...

LEIDER gibts ja immer Probleme wenn man diese HEFTVERSIONEN upgraden will...entweder gehts gar nicht oder nur mit tricksen


----------



## SirWinston (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Medieval -Total War incl. Viking Invasion ist mein Tip.

Wer die PC Games incl zusätzlicher Vollversion aboniert hat, dem ist bestimmt schon aufgefallen, das diese Vollversionen immer sehr dicht am Programm der Pyramide dran ist. Da wäre Medieval durchaus mit in der Auswahl.


----------



## Revan2 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

ich fänds cool, wenn sie die earth reihe rausbringen, alos 2140 und 2150 + erweiterungen..hab 2160 durch und würd mich sehr darüber freuen, da ich dir vorgänger nicht kenne


----------



## MakeTnotWar (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Moin moin,

ich tippe mal auf das eigentlich sehr gute aber leider wenig beachtete "Praetorians" von Pyro. War kein besonderer Megaseller und ist auch schon wieder zwei Jahre alt.
(wieso funktioniert dieses blöde Forum eigentlich nicht mit firefox?)


----------



## Solon25 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				SirWinston am 15.08.2005 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Medieval -Total War incl. Viking Invasion ist mein Tip.


Das hab'sch mir grade vor 3 Wochen gekauft. Bitte nicht  



> ich fänds cool, wenn sie die earth reihe rausbringen, alos 2140 und 2150 + erweiterungen..


Vor 1 Monat im Supermarkt _Escape from the blue Planet Version 2.0_ zu 1,99€ und _The Moon Projekt_ zu 1€ gekauft ^^


----------



## Bonkic (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Revan2 am 15.08.2005 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> ich fänds cool, wenn sie die earth reihe rausbringen, alos 2140 und 2150 + erweiterungen..hab 2160 durch und würd mich sehr darüber freuen, da ich dir vorgänger nicht kenne




glaub` ich kaum, denn die gabs schon vor jahren irgendwo als vollversion.


ich werf` aber mal ganz was anderes in den raum ( ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass das mit dem komischen fussballmanager nicht stimmen _kann _  ) 

*anno 1503 *


----------



## LosUr (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				genesis666 am 09.08.2005 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Command &Conquer: Operation Tiberium Sun
> 
> mein Tipp
> 
> ...



Als ob Diablo 2 kein Megaseller war und ist.
Aber ich hoffe auf Half Life, obwohl es unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## Matthias1989 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Bonkic am 15.08.2005 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Revan2 am 15.08.2005 11:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das wär natürlich mal was tolles.

Mein tipp:

Spellforce ( gibt es ja auch schon für 10 €)

Eigentlich hatte ich an noch ein Spiel gedacht, aber das habe ich schon wieder vergessen :-o


----------



## Dumbi (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Bonkic am 15.08.2005 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> *anno 1503 *


Hm, Anno 1503 kostet doch noch knapp 25-30 €, jedenfalls in meinem Media Markt.  
Das Spiel ist IMO ausserdem zu neu.
Aber egal welche Vollversion es wird, ich würde mich freuen, wenn PCG das Spiel wie bei Diablo 2 auf seperaten Datenträgern bringt.


----------



## Revan2 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Solon25 am 15.08.2005 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> SirWinston am 15.08.2005 11:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie gemein *schnüff* ich wills auch hamm....


----------



## Bonkic (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Dumbi am 15.08.2005 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 15.08.2005 11:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mmmh -- stimmt ,kostet wohl generell noch 20 € und mehr - hätt` ich nicht gedacht,


----------



## Kuhlsdonner (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				MakeTnotWar am 15.08.2005 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin,
> 
> ich tippe mal auf das eigentlich sehr gute aber leider wenig beachtete "Praetorians" von Pyro. War kein besonderer Megaseller und ist auch schon wieder zwei Jahre alt.
> (wieso funktioniert dieses blöde Forum eigentlich nicht mit firefox?)



"Praetorians" wäre Klasse


----------



## Freezeman (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Also fassen wir mal zusammen, es könnten sein:

*Warcraft 3* - wäre das zweite große Blizzardspiel auf der PCG

*Age of Empires 2* - ist eigentlich schon ziemlich alt, aber trotzdem gut

*Age of Mythology* - wäre wahrscheinlicher als AoE2

*Anno 1503 *- wäre ein Knaller, wenn alle Updates dabei sind

*Earth Serie* - alt und war schon auf der CBS

*C&C Generals* - gut möglich, da bekommt EA wieder ein paar gute Testberichte  

*Medievil - Total War * - kann sein, ist aber kein Knaller

*Praetorians* - ist eigentlich zu jung


Wenns nach mir ginge soll Anno 1503 dabei sein, das hab ich noch net


----------



## Solon25 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Dumbi am 15.08.2005 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 15.08.2005 11:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laut eines Threads im RTS Board geht es aber im September in Budget zu 10€. Und zu neu gibt es nicht. Siehe CBS Vollversion "Afrika Corps vs. Desert Rats", das dürfte demnach erst in 1 bis 2 Jahren VV sein  

Ach ja, gegeben hat es Afrika Corps schon vor 'nem halben Jahr als VV......


----------



## viper-srt (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

hmm, kann man *Sims1* als strategie-spiel sehn^^


----------



## toreador76 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Ach wie toll, ein Srategiespiel - hatten wir ja ewig nicht bei der PC-Games bei... Das Verhältnis Srategie-Games zu Games anderer Genres als PC-Games-Vollversion muß wohl bei 90% liegen. Echt traurig...


----------



## Hannibal89 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Ich tippe auf Earth 2150!!


----------



## Dumbi (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Solon25 am 15.08.2005 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 15.08.2005 11:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, da hast auch wieder Recht.    
Naja, Hauptsache es wird etwas anständiges.


----------



## di-chan (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Freezeman am 15.08.2005 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Also fassen wir mal zusammen, es könnten sein:
> 
> *Warcraft 3* - wäre das zweite große Blizzardspiel auf der PCG
> 
> ...




Schön wäre ja auch noch das hier:

*Dawn of War* - ist zwar erst 1 Jahr alt, aber im September kommt das addon und eine bessere Basis gibt es ja kaum *träum*


----------



## NemesisMD (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Wie wäre es mit Galactic Civilizations oder Master of Orion


----------



## Lumbricus (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

100 pro Spellforce


----------



## pfroemmer (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Wette das Spiel ist Blitzkrieg 1, denn 30. September ist Release für Blitzkrieg 2


----------



## TomID (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Master of Orion? Ich dachte, es sollte ein Geschenk, nicht ein Strafe werden.


----------



## TomID (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Master of Orion? Bitte nicht, ich dachte, das sollte ein Geschenk, nicht eine Strafe werden


----------



## austr23 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Rise of Nations wäre was feines


----------



## ChrREI (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Ich denke mal das in der PCGAMES Warcraft 3 drinne sein wird und in der PCACTION die Erweiterung Frozen Throne wie sie es auch bei Starcraft gemacht haben.


----------



## Firen04 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Hoffe mal Rome: Total War oder Spellforce  

fmg
Firen04


----------



## Borusse (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Lasst doch das Strategiespiel. 
Die guten haben die meisten ja eh schon.

Macht uns ne Freude mit Battlefield 2.....ööööhhmmm


----------



## krypton (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

c&c generals.. ich könnt wetten! ..wär allerdings schade..mag ich net..  .. age2 glaub ich weniger..  außerdem .. wer hat das  nich schon *G*.. wer auf strategie steht hat doch age2 .. *lol*... naja.. und was sonst so an strategie rumrennt is nich so begehrenswert..  .. .. na ich hoffe die ham sie wirklich was tolles einfallen lassen..


----------



## Dumbi (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Wo steht eigentlich, dass es ein Strategie-Spiel wird? Habe ich einen Link übersehen?  :-o


----------



## memphis76 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Dumbi am 15.08.2005 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo steht eigentlich, dass es ein Strategie-Spiel wird? Habe ich einen Link übersehen?  :-o


Kann ich zwar nicht glauben, dass Du ihn übersehen hast, aber hier ist er.

Da steht als letzter Satz:



> Der erste Tipp: Es handelt sich um ein Strategiespiel.


----------



## Spritzmaster89 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Steht am Ende der News.
Ich glaube es wird Warcraft 3.


----------



## v2wclan (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Hallo Leute!
Schaut mal die Umfrage an. Auf den Covern steht ganz groß "Vollversion Fußballmanager Pro"! Ich habs schon nach dem ersten Tipp gelöst!


----------



## Dumbi (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				memphis76 am 15.08.2005 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich zwar nicht glauben, dass Du ihn übersehen hast, aber hier ist er.
> Da steht als letzter Satz:
> 
> 
> > Der erste Tipp: Es handelt sich um ein Strategiespiel.


  
Asche auf mein Haupt!


----------



## Bonkic (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				v2wclan am 15.08.2005 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> Schaut mal die Umfrage an. Auf den Covern steht ganz groß "Vollversion Fußballmanager Pro"! Ich habs schon nach dem ersten Tipp gelöst!




wir haben einen schnellmerker


----------



## Dumbi (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Bonkic am 15.08.2005 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> v2wclan am 15.08.2005 13:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*rofl*


----------



## xdave78 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Panzers..is gar kein RTS...sondern wie Commandos nen Taktik-Spiel...ich wär dagegen..hab ich nämlich schon..und spiels kaum .

Aber stimmt AoE2 könnte wg bevorstehendem AoE3 Release gut sein ..

ich hätt trotzdem lieber Armies of Exigo oder WC3 (aber inkl.AddOn  )


----------



## xdave78 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				austr23 am 15.08.2005 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Rise of Nations wäre was feines


Au ja das wär auch GEIL...zumal die Goldedition IMMERNOCH wahnsinnige 35€ kosten soll


----------



## Solon25 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Firen04 am 15.08.2005 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe mal Spellforce
> 
> fmg
> Firen04


Hab ich zwar schon kurz nach Release gekauft, wär aber was. Dann können sich einige mal in Hintersten beissen ^^ und ärgern das sie sowas tolles bisher ignoriert haben   



> hmm, kann man Sims1 als strategie-spiel sehn^^


Nein, das bezeichnet man als Krankheit     Wer sowas spielt.. (lassen wir das) 

_Blitzkrieg_ wäre noch was


----------



## jokerman7 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Um schon mal eins von den bisher genannten auszuschlißen:
Diablo 2 gab's schon im 01/2005 Heft.

WC3 hab ich zwar schon, aber man kann's ja auch verkaufen.  

P.S.: Hoffentlich wird's nicht Spellforce...


----------



## museb (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

hoffentlich wirds warcraft 3


----------



## CoMePlayDyinG (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Bin für Sacred

edit: ich war   


Wc3 wär nich schlecht und gleich mit addon


----------



## Bonkic (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				xdave78 am 15.08.2005 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Panzers..is gar kein RTS...sondern wie Commandos nen Taktik-Spiel...ich wär dagegen..hab ich nämlich schon..und spiels kaum .




also commandos mit dem doch sehr actionreichen und schnellen panzers zu vergleichen halte ich doch für ziemlich gewagt


----------



## GreenSoda (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Ich will Spellforce   

wenns der Fussballmanger wird lach ich mich schlapp


----------



## Solon25 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				GreenSoda am 15.08.2005 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> wenns der Fussballmanger wird lach ich mich schlapp


Nicht nur Du  Will man möglichst viele mit der VV ansprechen, werden die Mädels schon mal ausgegrenzt. Kenne jedenfalls keine und hab auch noch  nicht von gelesen, das Mädels ein Spiel mit Fußball als Thema spielen


----------



## DaVoice (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Ihr liegt ja alle sowas von daneben. Ist doch wohl ganz klar: Welches Strategiespiel ist genau im richtigen Alter und für einen Verlag in Masse auch erschwinglich? *Es ist die Vollversion von Civilization III mit Add-On.*


----------



## M0tze00 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Ich wäre lieber für C & C Generäle[Generals(Indiziert)] natürlich mit dem   Add-ON Die Stunde Null.

Hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## ThePerfection (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

ich will garkein Startegiespiel, ich will Christoph Holowaties schwule Mütze!
versteht das denn keiner??!! menno

zur frage was startegiespiel ist, oda nicht ist, sollte man einfach mal in die Top 100 Liste gucken!
das game wird bestimmt auch mal in der top 5 liste gewesen sein und wohl eins sein, welches einfach zu spielen ist, selbst wenn man nicht diese genre zockt.
Rundenstartegie schließe ich sowieso aus
tippe mol uff WC3, AoM oda B&W

egal..ich will die Mütz!


----------



## TheChicky (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				DaVoice am 15.08.2005 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr liegt ja alle sowas von daneben. Ist doch wohl ganz klar: Welches Strategiespiel ist genau im richtigen Alter und für einen Verlag in Masse auch erschwinglich? *Es ist die Vollversion von Civilization III mit Add-On.*



Absolute Zustimmung, es wird Civ3 werden, aber ohne Add-On, denn die Lizenzen würden viel zu teuer werden.

War3, ihr seid ja verrückt, die Lizenzen für dieses Spiel kann sich kein Spielemag der Welt leisten.


----------



## FossilZ (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				TheChicky am 15.08.2005 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> War3, ihr seid ja verrückt, die Lizenzen für dieses Spiel kann sich kein Spielemag der Welt leisten.


hm, ich glaube net, das D2 soo viel günstiger war ...


----------



## jokerman7 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Civilization III wär gut. Das hab ich noch nicht.   

Ich bin aber immer noch für Dawn of War!


----------



## Stiller_Meister (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



> Der erste Tipp: Es handelt sich um ein Strategiespiel.


Mist...  
Hoffentlich Warcraft3 oder Civ3, alle anderen Strategiespiele hab ich entweder gespielt oder hätte ich keine Lust zu spielen, aber nette Idee mit den Tipps!


----------



## Fightin4Evil (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Hey... Es könnte doch auch Black & White sein, oder? Ich mein... Teil 2 steht ja innen Startlöchern....


----------



## Butterbemme (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Fällt denn allen "Bäähhh, Fußballmanager"-Meckerern jetzt ein Stein vom herzen 
 ?
Ich würde mich sehr über Civ freuen, rechne aber mit Commandos 2 (leider schon in meinem Besitz). Passt vom Alter her und war erfolgreich. WC3 wäre doof... ich habs zwar nicht,  hätte so einen Klassiker aber lieber im schicken Original und nicht als Heft-DVD. 

Naja, Civ III wär vom Spiel an sich zwar geil, da hat das Original aber ein dickes 230-Seiten-Handbuch. Vernutlich würde man also öfter was nachschlagen und es gibt nichts schlimmeres als CD-Handbücher  . Na  der nächste Tip verrät uns sicherlich das Unter-Genre. Wenn dort "Wirtschaftssimulation" steht, kömmer alle zittern obs nicht doch der FM ist *g*

Edit: Panzers glaub ich nicht, zu neu und zu teuer.


----------



## memphis76 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Kuhlsdonner am 15.08.2005 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> MakeTnotWar am 15.08.2005 11:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab ich gerad bei uns im Kaufhaus gesehen. Gibt´s in der Pyramide für 10,00 € ...


----------



## MrLektor (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

irgendwie erklärt hier fast jeder warum SEIN leilingsspiel oder ein spiel was er sihc wünscht dran komen iwrd!!
das ist zwar wenig objektiv aber mit mehr infos als ''strategiespiel'' kann man ja auch nicht mehr machen laso gebe ich auch mal nene tipp ab
C&C Generals oder die deutsche kotz-version Generäle (hab mir die englische geholt hihihi    )
das ist auczh schon ein wenig älter und im Moment gibts das immer billiger


----------



## Rinderteufel (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Vielleicht isses auch 'n Aufbaustrategiespiel.
Cultures 1 oder 2, Die Reise nach Nordland (okay, das hat grad die PC Powerplay^^), Das achte Weltwunder oder Siedler 4. :o
Anno kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das könnte als Budgettitel noch Geld einbringen. Das ist noch nicht so weit unten, dass es schon als Vollversion verkauft werden muss imho.^^ Age of Mythology imho das selbe. Dann schon eher Age of Empires 2 mit Add-on. Das würde mir auch gefallen, wenn man es dann im Lan und Internet spielen könnte.^^
Vielleicht auch Empire Earth 1? :o


----------



## firewalker2k (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Schade, dass für den ersten, der es errät, keinen Preis gibt 

EDIT: Okay, dann würde die Redaktion zugespammt.. *g*


----------



## handy199010 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

naja, warcraft wäre irgendwie scheiße, hab es mir letztens erst gekauft, mir Add-on, Age of Empires hab ich schon seit 2 Jahren

Generäle gibt es für 5 Euro zu kaufen, das würde sich also schonmal anbieten
Civ III wäre geil, wenn Add-on in PC Action
Spellforce wäre geiles nächstes LAN party Spiel
Black and White würde mir auch gefallen

Fußballmanager wird es 100 prozent nicht, dann würde ich die PC Games verbrenn, sowas ist doch kein Topspiel wodrauf man sich freuen kann, das ist ne Zumutung

Empire Earth 1 gab es schon öfters, also auch kein knaller

Ich warte mal auf den 2 tipp

Siedler 4 hab ich schon, wäre also scheiße


----------



## kinetix (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				SYSTEM am 09.08.2005 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Servus PC Games und Forum-Leser,

ich tipp ja mal auf ein Spiel, wovon gerade ein Nachfolger erschienen ist.
Momentan sehe ich da als Vollversion entweder Earth 2150 oder vielleicht Codename: Panzers - Phase One.

Ich denke mal der morgige Hinweis wird es schon entscheiden.


----------



## ich98 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				memphis76 am 15.08.2005 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Kuhlsdonner am 15.08.2005 11:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das wäre mal was   

Ich wäre ja für Rise & Fall


----------



## Butterbemme (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Ein klein bischen OT:
Ich mach mir Sorgen um die Tests dieser Ausgabe. Wird zwar mit NFS, FEAR und AOE3 extrem lesenswert, aber nach dem Release-Datum zu urteilen (AOE3 hat noch nichtmal eins) sind die Spiele noch locker 1-2 Monate von der Gold-Meldung entfernt. Das werden doch nicht wieder solche Vor-Ort-Tests oder Tests mit unvollständigen Versionen sein bloß damit die PCG den ersten Deutschland-Test hat  ?


----------



## handy199010 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Butterbemme am 15.08.2005 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein klein bischen OT:
> Ich mach mir Sorgen um die Tests dieser Ausgabe. Wird zwar mit NFS, FEAR und AOE3 extrem lesenswert, aber nach dem Release-Datum zu urteilen (AOE3 hat noch nichtmal eins) sind die Spiele noch locker 1-2 Monate von der Gold-Meldung entfernt. Das werden doch nicht wieder solche Vor-Ort-Tests oder Tests mit unvollständigen Versionen sein  ?




Ich glaub da verarscht uns Pc Games .
Hab mich auch schon gewundert, die 3 Spiele jetzt schon, Fear gab es gerade die Demo, Age of empires trailer und berichte und NFS noch garnichts, da ist irgendwas faul. Und in der letzten Ausgabe stand auch nur was von Dungeon Siege 2, was ja auch verdammt geil ist.


----------



## Red-Bird (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Ich glaube ich hab gerade ein fehler im System ! 

Stand da nich Ausgabe 10/05 !

Ok aber bei der Coverwahl war bei jedem Cover Fussballmanager schlag mkich tod abgebildet . ...... seltsam !

Ich werd nochmal nachsehen wie schon gesagt bin ich mir gerade selber nicht sicher .


----------



## Butterbemme (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				handy199010 am 15.08.2005 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub da verarscht uns Pc Games .
> Hab mich auch schon gewundert, die 3 Spiele jetzt schon, Fear gab es gerade die Demo, Age of empires trailer und berichte und NFS noch garnichts, da ist irgendwas faul. Und in der letzten Ausgabe stand auch nur was von Dungeon Siege 2, was ja auch verdammt geil ist.



FEAR wäre ok, das kommt am 19.10.2005. Bei NFS ist der aktuelle Stand November 2005. Müsste also ungefähr im Oktober fertig sein, da finde ich einen Test noch im August schon merkwürdig. Und AOE3 ist mit Q4-2005 noch viel ungenauer. Ich glaub schon daß zu allen Games was in der Ausgabe ist, aber als Test


----------



## handy199010 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

ich hab mir die cover nochmal angeguckt

cover 1:oblivion (Bericht)
cover 2:NFS MW (Test)
cover 3:AOE3 (Test)
cover 4:FEAR (Test)


Aber auf keinem der Covers wird etwas von dem andereb erwähnt, noch nicht mal kleingeschrieben.!!
Normalerweise macht man doch z.b AOE3 als titel und schreibt noch was von den anderen etwas kleiner dadrunter??


----------



## Dumbi (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				handy199010 am 15.08.2005 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auf keinem der Covers wird etwas von dem andereb erwähnt, noch nicht mal kleingeschrieben.!!
> Normalerweise macht man doch z.b AOE3 als titel und schreibt noch was von den anderen etwas kleiner dadrunter??


Die Cover sind wahrscheinlich nur grobe Entwürfe, und die ganzen Titel nur Platzhalter für die wirklichen Tests.


----------



## xdave78 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				genesis666 am 09.08.2005 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> R-U-P-E-R-T am 09.08.2005 11:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doch ich  
..voll die Fehlinvestition gewesen 
/spam off


----------



## xdave78 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Bonkic am 15.08.2005 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> xdave78 am 15.08.2005 13:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaja..ist auch sehr gewagt bei Panzers von Taktik oder RTS zu reden..ich finds leider gar nich taktisch wenn die KI auf den Maps mit allem was sie hat gleich anrollt und man nichmal die Karte halbwegs aufdecken kann..da nutzen auch einnehmbare Gebäude nich viel


----------



## SteveatMC (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Civ 1

Stimmt's?


----------



## Red-Bird (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Oh man macht euch nicht soviel hoffnungen (C&C Generäle , Panzers , AoM )

das ist glaube ich zuviel des guten ... es wär schon mal nen halbes wunder wenn ein spiel aus der C&C reihe dabei ausserdem hab ich noch nie ein Weswood game in einer PC zeitung gesehen !

naja ich denke nach dem nächsten tipp lässt sich das feld eingrenßen dennoch tu ich mal auf pessimist und erwarte nen echtn flopp für den sich nur 3 % aller leser intereesiert !


----------



## memphis76 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Red-Bird am 15.08.2005 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> naja ich denke nach dem nächsten tipp lässt sich das feld eingrenßen dennoch tu ich mal auf pessimist und erwarte nen echtn flopp für den sich nur 3 % aller leser intereesiert !


Aber Hoffnung hält uns doch am leben ... 

Ne, wenn da echt ein "Flop" rauskommt, dann mal "Gut Nacht". Zum Jubi wär das echt ne peinliche Sache .... ich rate jetzt auch mal nicht weiter sondern warte auf Tip Nr. 2.


----------



## Alex (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Freezeman am 15.08.2005 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Also fassen wir mal zusammen, es könnten sein:
> 
> *Warcraft 3* - wäre das zweite große Blizzardspiel auf der PCG
> 
> ...



mal ein Kommentar dazu:

C&C-Reihe, Armies of Exigo, Anno 1503 scheiden völlig aus, da EA Spiele grundsätzlich nicht als Heftversionen lizensiert werden können.

AOE 2 und AOM wären möglich, wenngleich der Computec Verlag noch keine Microsoft-Spiele als Vollversion gebracht hat. Das macht eher Springer (Computer Bild Spiele). Wenn dann wäre es aber wohl eher AOE2, da AOM als Gold Version noch zum Vollpreis in den Läden steht.

Warcraft III könnte sein, da die Computec-Vollversionen vor einiger Zeit doch sehr Vivendi-lastig waren.

Am ehesten scheint mir mittlerweile Spellforce zu sein, da die letzten Vollversionen alle auch dem Koch-Media-Pool kamen und damit Spellforce ins Schema passen würde.

Praetorians war imho viel zu unbekannt, als dass es als Jubiläumsvollversion der große Reisser wäre (nicht falsch verstehen - das Spiel ist wirklich gut, aber es würde wohl kaum als großes Zugpferd für die Auflage durchgehen)

Die Earth-Reihe gab schon x-mal als irgenwelche Vollversionen - da würde es mich doch schon sehr wundern. Die Games würden eher als Dritt- oder Viertverwurstelung durchgehen.

Medieval würde mich auch überraschen, da ich schon lange keine Activision-Titel mehr als Heftversionen gesehen habe.

Panzers Phase 1 - neben Spellforce imho einer der wahrscheinlichsten Titel: Eine bessere Publicity für Phase 2 könnte sich CDV gar nicht wünschen.

Ich bringe jetzt auch einfach mal ein paar neue Titel ins Rennen:

*Warhammer - Dawn of War*. Wurde von THQ veröffentlich und relativ schnell nach der Veöffentlichung verbilligt erhältlich. Würde sich villeicht anbieten, da ja bald die Erweiterung in den Regalen steht. Die ist dann natürlich nicht zur Heftversion kompatibel und der eine oder andere könnte dann auch auf die Idee kommen, sich sowohl Add-On als auch Vollversion zum dann vermutlich absoluten Billigpreis zuzschlagen.

Aus der Computec-Vivendi-Historie heraus würden sich imho auch* "Homeworld 2" *oder *"Ground Control II*" anbieten, was mich persönlich für die Spiele freuen würde, da beiden bei weitem nicht die verdiente Aufmerksamkeit zuteil wurde.


----------



## schrammelvatti (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

also ich glaub es ist ein sehr gutes strategiespiel was sich aber eher weniger viel verkauft hat.
ich dachte an battle realms weil das klasse ist, aber das war schon mal in irgendeiner andern zeitschrift.
rise of nations und praetoritans oder wie das heißt wäre auch gut möglich.
oder vielleicht knightshift (auch wenn das inner CBS war glaube ich)?
risiko?
oder dieses relativ neue spiel mit rittern und so der name fällt mir grad nciht ein.war ja auch eher ein flopp


----------



## jokerman7 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Hier mal die Software aus den anderen Jubiläumausgaben (ab 10 Jahre PCG). Ob's hilft weiß ich nicht   :

10 Jahre PCG: (nur) Demos
11 Jahre PCG: X Gold
12 Jahre PCG: Empire Earth


----------



## memphis76 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				schrammelvatti am 15.08.2005 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> oder dieses relativ neue spiel mit rittern und so der name fällt mir grad nciht ein.war ja auch eher ein flopp


Meinst Du Stronghold?


----------



## Butterbemme (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Panzers kostet immernoch ca. 15 Eur, das glaub ich echt nicht, Phase 2-Promo hin oder her. WC3 ist imho noch zu populär und teuer und neu. Das Game ist "erst" 3 Jahre alt, schaut euch mal an wie lange es bei Diablo 2 und Starcraft bis zur Heftversion gedauert hat.

Ground Control 2 und Spellforce sind imho ebenfalls viel zu neu. Über Homeworld 2 würde ich mich krass freuen, kam aber erst Ende 2003.

... macht euch nicht *zu* viele Hoffnungen  , die Games die ihr nennt sind fast alle zu neu, das wär das erste mal daß ein 1-3 Jahre altes Game beiliegt, oder? Wenn wir davon ausgehen, daß die PCG nicht die geilste V.v. in 13 Jahren Heftgeschichte bringt und alles dagewesene in den Schatten stellt, dann schaut lieber was so 2000-2001 aktuell war. Andererseits wär die Umfrage hier ganz schön viel Aufwand, wenns eine normale V.v. von vor 4 Jahren ist....

Mein Favorit auch nach 100 Posts immernoch Civ III 

PS:
Daß EA-Spiele grundsätzlich nicht für Mag-Vollversionen zur Verfügung stehen hab ich noch nicht gehört, gut zu wissen... und sehr schade bei der Masse an EA-Spielen.


----------



## schrammelvatti (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				memphis76 am 15.08.2005 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> schrammelvatti am 15.08.2005 16:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nee meine ich nich.aber stronghold: crusader wäre cool


----------



## Bonkic (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				xdave78 am 15.08.2005 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 15.08.2005 13:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich war ehrlich gesagt auch ziemlich enttäuscht.


----------



## lordblizzard (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Also ich glaube, es ist eines von den folgenden Spielen(vllt/hoffentlich mit Addons, falls vorhanden):

Anno 1503, Age of Mythology oder Empires 2, Medieval: Total War, Heroes of Might and Magic 4, Civilization 3.

Es könnte aber auch z.b. Wiggles oder ein ähnlicher Titel sein, der nicht so der Topseller war, aber trotzdem sehr gut. Rise of Nations wäre auch möglich.

Warcraft 3 und C+C Generals glaub ich nicht, v. a. hab ich beide schon, würde micht nerven wenn das jetzt käme


----------



## kavoven (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Ich tippe auf Anno 1503 oder Civ 3


----------



## Solon25 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Butterbemme am 15.08.2005 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ... macht euch nicht *zu* viele Hoffnungen  , die Games die ihr nennt sind fast alle zu neu, das wär das erste mal daß ein 1-3 Jahre altes Game beiliegt, oder?


Scheinst was überlesen zu haben. *Afrika Corps vs. Desert Rats* kam im Feb./März/'04 raus und war vor einem halben Jahr schon VV auf der CBS.. 



			
				Alex am 15.08.2005 schrieb:
			
		

> *Warhammer - Dawn of War.* Wurde von THQ veröffentlich und relativ schnell nach der Veöffentlichung verbilligt erhältlich.


Hab es letzten Monat gekauft (Anfang Juli) und mich da umgesehen. Es kostete bei den Händlern immer noch 29,99€. Lediglich bei Ebay bekam man es *NEU/OVP* zu 8-9€ und seit kurzem zu 9,99€ im Supermarkt. Also schnell billig sind selbst 29,99€ nicht.



> Aus der Computec-Vivendi-Historie heraus würden sich imho auch "Homeworld 2" oder "Ground Control II" anbieten, was mich persönlich für die Spiele freuen würde, da beiden bei weitem nicht die verdiente Aufmerksamkeit zuteil wurde.


Ja war Schade um GC-2 zumal es sehr früh zu 10€ in den Regalen stand und selbst ich erst vor 4 Wochen zugeschlagen habe. Wären aber gute Kanditanen. Immerhin 1 Titel bei den wohl kaum wer hat/ich nicht habe


----------



## Dumbi (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

BTW: Wann erscheint eigentlich Ausgabe 10/05?


----------



## jcg2004 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

WarCraft 3,
AOE 2
oder aber 
Rise of Nation

(Hoffentlich wirds nen guter Titel!!!)


----------



## jcg2004 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Dumbi am 15.08.2005 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: Wann erscheint eigentlich Ausgabe 10/05?



Laut Heft erscheint die Ausgabe 10/05 am *31. August 2005*.


----------



## Dumbi (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				jcg2004 am 15.08.2005 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Heft erscheint die Ausgabe 10/05 am *31. August 2005*.


Danke!


----------



## oslowski (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Es wird Fussball Manager Pro


----------



## GevatterTod (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Also WC3 wäre sehr fein. Das wollte ich mir die ganze Zeit schon kaufen.

Unreal 2 oder sowas wäre aber auch nicht schlecht. Oder Ravenshield. Oder C&C Generäle...
Aber EA sträubt sich ja wohl gegen Vollversionen, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Dumbi (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				GevatterTod am 15.08.2005 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber EA sträubt sich ja wohl gegen Vollversionen, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe. Schade eigentlich.


Ausserdem wird es ein RTS-Game, Raven Shield und Unreal 2 entfallen also.


----------



## jokerman7 (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				oslowski am 15.08.2005 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird Fussball Manager Pro



Oh, da hat wohl einer gemerkt, dass auf den wählbaren Covern "Fussball Manager Pro" stand.   
Aber den Manager gibt's ja schon in der PC Action.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				SYSTEM am 09.08.2005 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Ich tippe auf Civilisation 3, hoffentlich mit  Conquests-Add-On (weil Civ3 alleine ist eher mäßig).
Andererseits: Rundenstrategie ist nicht soooo populär (leider).

Warcraft 3 halte ich für eine schlechte Beigabe, weil die Leute, die sich auch nur ansatzweise für RTS interessieren, das Spiel ohnehin schon besitzen. Die Anzahl der Leute, denen man mit Warcaft 3 einen Gefallen tut, ist imo nicht überwältigend gross...


----------



## Bob-S (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Spellforce+ Add-ons
das wär geil


----------



## Alex (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Butterbemme am 15.08.2005 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Panzers kostet immernoch ca. 15 Eur, das glaub ich echt nicht, Phase 2-Promo hin oder her. WC3 ist imho noch zu populär und teuer und neu. Das Game ist "erst" 3 Jahre alt, schaut euch mal an wie lange es bei Diablo 2 und Starcraft bis zur Heftversion gedauert hat.
> 
> Ground Control 2 und Spellforce sind imho ebenfalls viel zu neu. Über Homeworld 2 würde ich mich krass freuen, kam aber erst Ende 2003.
> 
> ...



imho spielt das Alter nicht unbedingt eine entscheidende Rolle - vielmehr kommt es auf die Absatzzahlen bzw. die weitere Absatzstärke des Titels bei einer etwaigen Einzelvermarktung an. Beispiele gefällig:

* Kicker Manager 2004 auf der aktuellen Gamestar-DVD (ca. 1 Jahr alt)
* Devastation war ca. 1 Jahr nach der Veröffentlichung auf der PC Powerplay
* Afrika Korps vs. Desert Rats, Knightshift, I of the Dragon alles noch relativ "junge" Spiele, die bereits auf der CBS drauf waren.

Hast Du jemals ein EA Game als Heftversion gesehen? Es gibt die Teile nur als EA Classic oder im Tandem-Verlag (so wurden die Titel auch schon ein paar mal bei Aldi angeboten)


----------



## Trezeguet (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Tippe auf AGe of EMpires war zumindest auf den covern


----------



## Alex (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Solon25 am 15.08.2005 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Alex am 15.08.2005 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in der Realität gab es den Titel aber schon vor 3-4 Monaten für 10-15 Euro am Grabbeltisch...

Ein sicheres Zeichen für nicht ganz den Erwartungen entsprechende Abverkäufe sind imho immer Preissenkungen von dem ursprünglich empfohlenen 45-50 Euro auf 29,99. So war es bei den letzten THQ-Titeln immer: Dawn of War und Full Spectrum Warrior (das gabs nach 3 Monaten sogar schon für 20,- Euro). Es käme also imho ganz gut in Frage.

Ein paar Leute haben Civ 3 als Vollversion geraten. Das denke ich nicht, da Sid Meier-Spiele bislang kaum als Heftversionen erschienen sind. Das einzige Game, an das ich mich erinnern würde, war auf der Gamestar 12/97 die Vollversion von CivNet. Ansonsten sieht es mit Civ-Games als VV ganz düster aus. Solche "Dauerbrenner" findet man eher selten, da sich die Titel langfristig gut bzw. passabel verkaufen. Eher findet man dann Megaseller als Vollversionen, die sich so gut am Anfang verkauft haben, dass nach einer gewissen Zeit der Markt eigentlich gesättigt ist. Verlage setzen dann wohl eher auf den Namen als Zugpferd - weniger um die Leser zufrieden zu stellen (mal ehrlich, als Diablo II als VV auf der PCG erschien - gab es da wirklich noch irgendjemanden, der das Spiel nicht schon hatte?) als ein auflagenstärkendes Highlight zu bieten.


----------



## sebajona (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Revan2 am 15.08.2005 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> ich fänds cool, wenn sie die earth reihe rausbringen, alos 2140 und 2150 + erweiterungen..hab 2160 durch und würd mich sehr darüber freuen, da ich dir vorgänger nicht kenne


gabs im computerbildspiele vom april oder mai.
tja die ignoranz........................


----------



## sebajona (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				MakeTnotWar am 15.08.2005 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin,
> 
> ich tippe mal auf das eigentlich sehr gute aber leider wenig beachtete "Praetorians" von Pyro. War kein besonderer Megaseller und ist auch schon wieder zwei Jahre alt.
> (wieso funktioniert dieses blöde Forum eigentlich nicht mit firefox?)


du hast einfach eine schlechte aura    bei mir funktionierts einwandfrei


----------



## sebajona (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				pfroemmer am 15.08.2005 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wette das Spiel ist Blitzkrieg 1, denn 30. September ist Release für Blitzkrieg 2


würdi auch geil finden. mit allen ad-onns und allem drumm und drann *hoff*


----------



## darknessman (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				MakeTnotWar am 15.08.2005 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin,
> 
> ich tippe mal auf das eigentlich sehr gute aber leider wenig beachtete "Praetorians" von Pyro. War kein besonderer Megaseller und ist auch schon wieder zwei Jahre alt.
> (wieso funktioniert dieses blöde Forum eigentlich nicht mit firefox?)



bei mir auch

ich halte tipps zwar jetzt noch für zu früh
aber nen Fußballmanager wirds bestimmt nicht, der findet nicht genug intresse


----------



## major-dutch (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				SYSTEM am 09.08.2005 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


09.08., 1. Tipp: Es handelt sich um ein Strategiespiel.
15.08., 1. Tipp: Es handelt sich um ein Strategiespiel.
21.08., 1. Tipp: Es handelt sich um ein Strategiespiel???
  -md


----------



## Gothicfan (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Auch geil wäre auf jeden Fall "Knights of Honor", falls das überhaupt jemand kennt....
Hammerspiel, leider dennoch kaum Erfolg.
Halte es jedoch nicht für sehr wahrscheinlich, da es momentan trotz (oder wegen?) des geringen Erfolges immer noch ca. 45 € kostet....


----------



## Weird_Sheep (15. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				major-dutch am 15.08.2005 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 09.08.2005 11:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irgendwie hoff ich auf folgendes:

Tipp 2: Es ist ein Actionspiel
Tipp 3: Es ist ein Rennspiel
Tipp 4: Es ist ein Adventure
Tipp 5: Es ist ein Rollenspiel*

Und alle sind froh über 5 Spiele und PCG ist der Held im Erdbeerfeld!   

Imho sind die Vollversionen etwas sehr strategie- und RPG-lastig, oder taugen einfach nix  (deswegen auch: * um die Liste voll zu bekommen...)

Ich geh mal weiter träumen...


----------



## predator0705 (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Ist bestimmt Spellforce   

ist denk ich mal nicht mehr das neuste game...verkaufen tut sich das bestimmt auch nicht mehr so optimal also in die PCGames damit^^


----------



## GreenSoda (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				predator0705 am 16.08.2005 09:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist bestimmt Spellforce



Das würde ich sehr begrüßen 

...der Fussballmanager wäre allerdings ne echte Entäuschung (imho natürlich)


----------



## Danielovitch (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				GreenSoda am 16.08.2005 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> predator0705 am 16.08.2005 09:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der FM wohl eher nicht - ich glaub, der wär zu speziell.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Danielovitch am 16.08.2005 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Der FM wohl eher nicht - ich glaub, der wär zu speziell.


Naja. Speziell könnte man zu jedem Game sagen. Nicht jeder interessiert sich für Shooter, RPGs, etc. Da wird man immer welche finden, denen das Genere einer Vollversion nicht zusagt oder das Game schon haben, etc. Daher sollte man IMO diese VVs als Goodie ansehen. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Shamander (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

ein FM wäre aber kein strategietitel sondern ne wirtschafts-simulation.
ich tipp auf aoe2+addon oder nen c&c titel. warcraft3 ist wohl noch zu jung. wobei strategie ja auch rundenstrategie sein kann, entsprechend wäre homm4+addons auch ne alternative


----------



## Bonkic (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 16.08.2005 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Danielovitch am 16.08.2005 09:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




die sache mit dem fm wurde doch schon längst dementiert ( steht in dem anderen thread zur "covergestaltung" ) .


----------



## Dumbi (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Bonkic am 16.08.2005 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> die sache mit dem fm wurde doch schon längst dementiert ( steht in dem anderen thread zur "covergestaltung" ) .


Ich bin so frei:


			
				Tom_Borovskis am 15.08.2005 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Mephisto18m am 12.08.2005 19:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Solon25 (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Shamander am 16.08.2005 10:00 schrieb:
			
		

> entsprechend wäre homm4+addons auch ne alternative


Kooperation zwischen PCG und PCPP    PCPP lieferte schon HoMM 4 und PCG jetzt die Add Ons    Was für ein Gedanke...   



Spoiler



Hoffe es wird nicht Hubbeldidubbel das hab ich schon


----------



## Dumbi (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Solon25 am 16.08.2005 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe es wird nicht Hubbeldidubbel das hab ich schon


*lol*


----------



## Madonna (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Schade, Schade! Ich mag keine Strategietitel oder Rollenspiele!
Leider werden diese Genres immer bevorzugt. 
FM wäre noch die beste Alternative!
Und ich hätte so sehr auf einen guten Shooter wie Thief 3 oder auf ein Rennspiel wie Grand Prix 4 gehofft!!!


----------



## Forceware (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Madonna am 16.08.2005 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, Schade! Ich mag keine Strategietitel oder Rollenspiele!
> Leider werden diese Genres immer bevorzugt.
> FM wäre noch die beste Alternative!
> Und ich hätte so sehr auf einen guten Shooter wie Thief 3 oder auf ein Rennspiel wie Grand Prix 4 gehofft!!!



Es ist Schlacht um Mittelerde.


----------



## Dumbi (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Forceware am 16.08.2005 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist Schlacht um Mittelerde.


Du schon wieder?! 
Kannst du auch etwas anderes als Spam zum Forum beitragen?


----------



## docsnyder08 (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Madonna am 16.08.2005 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, Schade! Ich mag keine Strategietitel oder Rollenspiele!
> Leider werden diese Genres immer bevorzugt.
> FM wäre noch die beste Alternative!
> Und ich hätte so sehr auf einen guten Shooter wie Thief 3 oder auf ein Rennspiel wie Grand Prix 4 gehofft!!!


nach den vollversionen, die man inzwischen von der pcg (und pca, pcgh) gewohnt ist, hält sich meine vorfreude bedeckt...

imo viel lärm um nichts...


----------



## Forceware (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Dumbi am 16.08.2005 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Forceware am 16.08.2005 11:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist Dumbi der ´7ßä#ä´ß4ä#75ß4


----------



## Oftery (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Bei Strategiespiel denke ich nicht zuerst an Echtzeitstrategie,sonst würde da ja Echtzeit- und nicht Strategie-Spiel stehen.
Ich tippe auf Civilization 3,rechtzeitg zum Launch von Civ4.
Gibt´s `nen Preis,wenn man Recht hat?


----------



## Unco (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Also bei der Cover Mitbestimmung ist es der "Fußball Manager Pro". 

Wie langweilig   . Ich hasse Fußball. 

Ein Highlight wäre Warcraft 3 gewesen   . Da kann man wohl lange warten.


----------



## MegaBauer (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Mö, ich wolt auh grad Civ3 sagen...
-WC3 kommt von Blizzard, Diablo war grade drinn, außerdem verkauft sich das noch zu gut.
-CC:G und konsorten sind zu neu
-AoE glaub ich nicht, kommt von M$ die geben ihre spiele nie zum Budget-Preis raus. (AoE hat zur Einführung von AoM immer noch Vollpreis gekostet) und jetzt kostet es auch noch 25€.)


----------



## Solon25 (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Unco am 16.08.2005 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei der Cover Mitbestimmung ist es der "Fußball Manager Pro".
> 
> Wie langweilig   . Ich hasse Fußball.


Für Dich nochmal dieses, hoffe das dann alle durch wären die es befürchten.. 

*Zitat: (Original von Tom_Borovskis am 15.08.2005 22:32)
Zitat: (Original von Mephisto18m am 12.08.2005 19:06)
Fußballmanager Pro? Das soll die superduper Vollversion der Jubiläumsausgabe sein? -_- 

Nein.
Wir sind schlaue Leute und haben natürlich nur sogenannten "Dummy-Text" eingesetzt. Da könnte mit gleichem Informationsgehalt auch "Diablo 5" oder "Hubbeldibubbel" stehen. *


----------



## Freezeman (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Solon25 am 16.08.2005 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> *Zitat: (Original von Tom_Borovskis am 15.08.2005 22:32)
> Nein.
> Wir sind schlaue Leute und haben natürlich nur sogenannten "Dummy-Text" eingesetzt. Da könnte mit gleichem Informationsgehalt auch "Diablo 5" oder "Hubbeldibubbel" stehen. *



Dann will ich Hubbeldibubbel, das hab ich noch net   

Ne mal im Ernst, was wenn der Rest auch alles nur Dummy-Text war, dann kann man sich nur sicher sein das eins von den 4 Covern sicher kommt, über den Inhalt der nä Ausgabe weis man dann aber trotzdem nix.


----------



## der-jan (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Forceware am 16.08.2005 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist Schlacht um Mittelerde.


wenn dann wäre war of the ring wahrscheinlicher


----------



## GreenSoda (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Forceware am 16.08.2005 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist Schlacht um Mittelerde.



Nein es ist Dune 2

...wird langsam Zeit für den 2. Tipp...der 1. gibt ja alleine noch nicht so viel her (wenigstens ist es nicht der Fussballmanager   )


----------



## Elzy (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Am wahrscheinlichsten ist IMO Warcraft 3, weil man dann evtl. Frozen Throne in der PCA verwursten könnte und weil, wie Alex das schon sagte, oft Vivendi-Spiele als genommen werden. Homeworld 2 käme auch noch in Frage. Vielleicht noch Empires - Die Neuzeit.


----------



## Forceware (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Elzy am 16.08.2005 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Am wahrscheinlichsten ist IMO Warcraft 3, weil man dann evtl. Frozen Throne in der PCA verwursten könnte und weil, wie Alex das schon sagte, oft Vivendi-Spiele als genommen werden. Homeworld 2 käme auch noch in Frage. Vielleicht noch Empires - Die Neuzeit.



Es ist Airline Tycoon Return to Casablanca


----------



## Elzy (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Forceware am 16.08.2005 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Elzy am 16.08.2005 12:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann schon eher Airline 69.


----------



## StarbuckAC (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Fussball Manager Pro

Das steht zumindest auf den Covern die man in der Umfrage auswählen kann...


----------



## FossilZ (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				StarbuckAC am 16.08.2005 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Fussball Manager Pro
> 
> Das steht zumindest auf den Covern die man in der Umfrage auswählen kann...


und zum 3ten mal: 


			
				Tom_Borovskis am 15.08.2005 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Mephisto18m am 12.08.2005 19:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [/quote]


----------



## handy199010 (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

ich bleib erstaml bei spellforce, gibt es schon für 10 Euro zu kaufen, ist ein topspiel und die addons kann man in pc Action und in die folgenden Ausgabe reinstecken. Das fin ich ist das warscheinlichste, der rest ist entweder zu teuer, oder verkauft sich zu gut oder war kein topseller!!!!


----------



## Fightin4Evil (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				handy199010 am 16.08.2005 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bleib erstaml bei spellforce, gibt es schon für 10 Euro zu kaufen, ist ein topspiel und die addons kann man in pc Action und in die folgenden Ausgabe reinstecken. Das fin ich ist das warscheinlichste, der rest ist entweder zu teuer, oder verkauft sich zu gut oder war kein topseller!!!!



Ganz ehrlich... glaube ich auch!!!
Aber: Auch Black & White könnte drin sein, zumal ja der 2te Teil innen Startlöchern steht.... Oder?


----------



## Butterbemme (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Zu den Genres ....von wegen "WiSim und Echtzeit kanns nicht sein, es ist ja ein Strategiespiel":
Die PCG wird die Tipps sicherlich entsprechend der Genreeinteilung hinten in jedem Heft (Top 100) gestalten. Und da gehört zu Strategie alles, was entfernt damit zu tun hat und nicht Action, Abenteuer oder Sport ist... es gibt nur 4 Hauptgenres. WiSims und Echtzeitstrategie und Taktik und Aufbau... das ist alles Strategie.

so


----------



## FossilZ (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Butterbemme am 16.08.2005 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Genres ....von wegen "WiSim und Echtzeit kanns nicht sein, es ist ja ein Strategiespiel":
> Die PCG wird die Tipps sicherlich entsprechend der Genreeinteilung hinten in jedem Heft (Top 100) gestalten. Und da gehört zu Strategie alles, was entfernt damit zu tun hat und nicht Action, Abenteuer oder Sport ist... es gibt nur *4 Hauptgenres*. WiSims und Echtzeitstrategie und Taktik und Aufbau... das ist alles Strategie.
> 
> so


*klugscheißmodus an*

es sind aber laut PCG 09/05  seite 104 5Hauptgenres. du hast Runden-strategie vergessen 

*klugscheißmodua aus*


----------



## Passatuuner (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				MegaBauer am 16.08.2005 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Mö, ich wolt auh grad Civ3 sagen...
> ...
> 
> -AoE glaub ich nicht, kommt von M$ die geben ihre spiele nie zum Budget-Preis raus. (AoE hat zur Einführung von AoM immer noch Vollpreis gekostet) und jetzt kostet es auch noch 25€.)



Macht MS nicht? Impossible Creatures, diverse MS Flugsimulators, Age of Empire, Freelancer, Dungeon Siege, Combat Flight Simulator, Mechwarrior, RalliSport Challenge, Zoo Tycoon und so weiter und so weiter. 

Alles Titel von MS die mir als Budget über den Weg gelaufen sind.
Auf einer Zeitschrift habe ich davon jedoch keinen gesehen. Aber was nicht war kann ja trotzdem noch sein.


----------



## FossilZ (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Passatuuner am 16.08.2005 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> MegaBauer am 16.08.2005 11:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doch, AoE und irgend nen flugsimulator (war glaube ich der 98er waren mal vor laaaanger zeit auf der Computerbild Spiele drauf


----------



## Passatuuner (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				FossilZ am 16.08.2005 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Passatuuner am 16.08.2005 14:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt, hast Recht. Der Combat Flight Simulator war auf der CBS drauf. Ist aber gar nicht so lange her. Knapp ein Jahr meine ich.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				FossilZ am 16.08.2005 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> doch, AoE und irgend nen flugsimulator (war glaube ich der 98er waren mal vor laaaanger zeit auf der Computerbild Spiele drauf


In der 08/2004 um genau zu sein war Age.


----------



## ziegenbock (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				FossilZ am 16.08.2005 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Butterbemme am 16.08.2005 14:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es sind nur *4* hauptgenres: strategie, action, abenteuer und sport.

alles andere wie taktik oder deine rundenstrategie sind untergenres. alles klar, du klugscheißer?


----------



## Weird_Sheep (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				GreenSoda am 16.08.2005 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Forceware am 16.08.2005 11:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich nehm an die Redaktion bekommt es vor Lachen über die Betriebsamkeit hier kaum hin, den nächsten Tipp zu Posten.


----------



## Bonkic (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 16.08.2005 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehm an die Redaktion bekommt es vor Lachen über die Betriebsamkeit hier kaum hin, den nächsten Tipp zu Posten.




da könntest du recht haben-
180 kommentare wg. einer vollversion, von der immerhin bekannt ist, dass es ein strategiespiel werden soll


----------



## uss20388 (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Ich könnt mir auch vorstellen das es RCT 2/3 wird


----------



## FossilZ (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				uss20388 am 16.08.2005 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnt mir auch vorstellen das es RCT 2/3 wird


hm, glaube nicht, das es der 3te teil sein wird, da "noch zu neu"
dann eher der erste oder zweite


----------



## Solon25 (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Bonkic am 16.08.2005 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Weird_Sheep am 16.08.2005 15:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn's dann raus ist welches es wird, gibt es 180 mal diesen --> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Bonkic am 16.08.2005 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> 180 kommentare wg. einer vollversion, von der immerhin bekannt ist, dass es ein strategiespiel werden soll


Das reduziert die Liste der möglichen Games schon etwas. 
Hätten ja auch zuerst sagen können, daß es sich um ein PC Spiel handelt.


----------



## FossilZ (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Solon25 am 16.08.2005 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn's dann raus ist welches es wird, gibt es 180 mal diesen -->
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol


----------



## chr2341 (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Ich hab jetzt nur die ersten 4 Seiten gelesen und hatte dann erstmal genug. Also ich glaube nicht, dass Tiberian Sun oder Alarmstufe Rot2 kommen. AoE2 bild ich mir ein hat es schonmal vor längerer Zeit gegeben (PcAction?). Ich könnte mir Anno 1503 ganz gut vorstellen oder eventuell einen Fussballmanager (FM2004?) Panzers Phase One wäre auch eine möglichkeit, glaub ich aber nicht weil noch relativ neu. Also mein Tip ist Anno 1503


----------



## handy199010 (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Also mal alle Strategiespiele die billiger als 20 Euro sind aus den TOP 5 zur Übersicht


Warcraft 3: 15€   unwarscheinlich, da es sich noch zu gut verkauft!!!

Spellforce: 10€   wäre eine sehr gute Möglichkeit

Black and White: 10€  wäre auch ein gute Möglichkeit

Stronghold Crusader: 10€   wurde bis jetzt kaum gennant kann aber sein da    Nachfolger jetzt raus gekommen ist

Age of Wonders: 7€  wäre auch net schlecht

Etherlords: 10€  finde ich net so gut, hab dsa spiel vor nem jahr für 5 € auf dem flohmarkt (UVP] gekriegt, hat mir net so gut gefallen

Port Royale 2: 20€  zu teuer

Die Gilde: 10€  war schon auf CD bei pc games

Soldiers:Heros of WWII: 15 €  wurde bis jetzt noch net genannt, glaub ich aber auch net

Full Spectrum Warrior: 20€  auch zu teuer


Ich glaube die redaktion pakt das diskutieren als PDF auf die nächste PC Games, nur weil es ihnen so viel Spaß macht uns zu verarschen


----------



## GevatterTod (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Wird es denn tatsächlich ein RTS oder einfach nur ein Strategiespiel?

Ich hätte nämlich gerne entweder WarCraft 3 oder Silent Storm. Danke.


----------



## Fight_Angel (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

[Also ich denke es wird Fussballmanager Pro. Wieso? Bei der Wahl zum Cover der neuen PC Games war dass Spiel auf dem Cover.


----------



## kampfgnomus (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Zitat: (Original von Mephisto18m am 12.08.2005 19:06)
Fußballmanager Pro? Das soll die superduper Vollversion der Jubiläumsausgabe sein? -_- 

antwort:

Nein.
Wir sind schlaue Leute und haben natürlich nur sogenannten "Dummy-Text" eingesetzt. Da könnte mit gleichem Informationsgehalt auch "Diablo 5" oder "Hubbeldibubbel" stehen.

also wirds das EIN GLÜCK nicht...

warcraft 3 hab  ich schon lange, spellforce wär wirklich ganz lustig...


----------



## FossilZ (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Fight_Angel am 16.08.2005 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> [Also ich denke es wird Fussballmanager Pro. Wieso? Bei der Wahl zum Cover der neuen PC Games war dass Spiel auf dem Cover.


und zum 10000ten mal: 


			
				Tom_Borovskis am 15.08.2005 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Mephisto18m am 12.08.2005 19:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [/quote]
_nur zur info:
Tom_Borovskis ist ein Admin vom Computec-Verlag!_


----------



## jujabr (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				kampfgnomus am 16.08.2005 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat: (Original von Mephisto18m am 12.08.2005 19:06)
> 
> warcraft 3 hab  ich schon lange, spellforce wär wirklich ganz lustig...




tja bei mir wärs genau umgekehrt  spellforce hab ich schon lange und warcraft 3 wär ganz lustig     aber auch Stronghold würd mich freuen


----------



## Freezeman (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Also wie es ausschaut wird es wohl Spellforce:

1. Es war noch nicht auf einer Heft-DVD/CD
2. Es ist in dem entsprechenden Alter/Preisgefüge
3. Die PCG hat einen ganz guten Draht zu den Entwicklern (exklusive Enthüllung von Spellforce 2)

Kein anderes Strategiespiel kann all diese Punkte genauso gut erfüllen wie Spellforce.

Das einzige was dagegen spricht ist dass das Game ja eigentlich ein Genremix ist. Aber der nächste Tip könnte ja so lauten: "Es ist ein RPG".


----------



## Butterbemme (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf die nächsten Wochen   . Sicherlich wird alle 4 Tage ein neuer Tipp kommen.... jede Wette daß dann JEDES MAL dasselbe hier losgeht . Vermutlich sogar mit immer mehr Comments, schließlich weiß es jeder besser je konkreter die Hinweise werden *g*.

Und am Ende kotzen alle weils kein Spellforce is


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Also ich würde eine Vollversion mit Namen *Spellforce* sehr begrüßen. Wollte das Spiel schon immer mal zocken   

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## jokerman7 (17. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



> Und am Ende kotzen alle weils kein Spellforce is



Außer ich, wenn's Spellforce ist kotze ich....


----------



## Teddomaster (17. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Bestimmt is das nur eine versteckte Umfrage von PCG. Die wollen nur herausfinden was alle vollen und am ende machen dies rein damit sichs möglichst viele kaufen   .Wenn ich damit recht hab PCG dann würd ich schätzen das da AOE3 reinkommt   ,Also ich würd mich sehr freuen wenn die Spellforce reinmachen. Wenn die natürlich AoE3, Spellforce 3 Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 oder Black and White 2 reinmachen dürfen sich die leute von PCG wohl auf gute absatzzahlen freuen   .Ich will aber au ma was neues nennen. Wie wärs mit Cossaks 2.


----------



## Mr-DIG (17. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Gothicfan am 15.08.2005 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch geil wäre auf jeden Fall "Knights of Honor", falls das überhaupt jemand kennt....
> Hammerspiel, leider dennoch kaum Erfolg.
> Halte es jedoch nicht für sehr wahrscheinlich, da es momentan trotz (oder wegen?) des geringen Erfolges immer noch ca. 45 € kostet....



Knights of Honor find ich auch geil. Die Grafik ist zwar nicht so der Renner ist aber recht komplex und meiner Meinung nach ein super Game. Ich habs zwar schon (Die englische Version, mit nem legalen Trick aber auf deutsche Bildschirmtexte umgestellt!   ) wäre aber geil das noch mal komplett auf deutsch zu haben. Ok bei Spellforce wäre ich auch nicht ganz abgeneigt.

Wenn man mal aufs letzte Jahr zurückschaut, da war zur Geburtstagsausgabe X-Gold (Also X-Beyond the Frontier + Addon.) drin, das wiederum war aber schon als normale VW (ohne Addon) in der Ausgabe 10/01 der CBS drin. Deswegen würde ich also nicht so hoch pokern mit z.B. WC3, auch wenn es schon als Budgetversion für recht wenig Geld zu haben ist..
Man bedenke den Blizzard-Hit Diablo 2 gabs zur Weihnachtsausgabe und solche Hits sind in der Lizensierung nicht gerade billig!
Ich glaube (hoffe) zwar nicht das es ein Spiel ist das schon mal auf einem Spielemag erschienen ist, aber möglich wäre es schon.
Ich rate/vermute/tippe zwar fleissig mit aber im Endeffekt lasse ich mich einfach überraschen!


----------



## der-jan (17. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Shadow_Man am 16.08.2005 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde eine Vollversion mit Namen *Spellforce* sehr begrüßen. Wollte das Spiel schon immer mal zocken



würde mich aber etwas wundern, gehe noch fest davon aus, daß spellforce bei der gs als vollversion kommt, so als dank für die tests von dem mick schnelle...


----------



## KONNAITN (17. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Wird es nicht langsam Zeit für den nächsten Tipp?! 

Es geht mir auch gar nicht um meine Neugier, aber man muss sich doch auch ein wenig darauf vorbereiten: Alte Tests recherchieren, evtl. die Originalversion noch schnell verkaufen,...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				KONNAITN am 17.08.2005 07:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht mir auch gar nicht um meine Neugier, aber man muss sich doch auch ein wenig darauf vorbereiten: Alte Tests recherchieren, evtl. die Originalversion noch schnell verkaufen,...


 Warum die Originalversion verkaufen?


----------



## HTL1 (17. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

wieso des weiß doch eh schon jeder das der Fussball Manager Pro kommt...
is doch eh scho soooo groß auf dem cover von der ausgabe 10/05


----------



## Solon25 (17. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				HTL1 am 17.08.2005 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso des weiß doch eh schon jeder das der Fussball Manager Pro kommt...
> is doch eh scho soooo groß auf dem cover von der ausgabe 10/05


Au Mann!!!!!      Gibt es wirklich immer noch so *zensiert* die es nicht schaffen wenigstens die Seite zu lesen auf der sie posten?


----------



## Bonez (17. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				GevatterTod am 16.08.2005 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird es denn tatsächlich ein RTS oder einfach nur ein Strategiespiel?
> 
> Ich hätte nämlich gerne entweder WarCraft 3 oder Silent Storm. Danke.



Silent Storm fänd ich auch toll  Das würde mich sehr sehr freuen! Wird es aber wohl nicht, da es keine STrategie, sondern "Runden-Taktik" oder sowa sist 
Wc3 wird es wohl nicht werden, weil ich denke, dass das Game schon zu verbreitet ist :/ Aber wenn das Addon dabei ist, wär es auch net verkehrt. Da war ich immer zu geizig mir das zu kaufen 
Spellforce wär auch ganz nett, aber auch net so der Burner....


----------



## KONNAITN (17. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 17.08.2005 08:34 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 17.08.2005 07:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, der Gedanke war der, dass der Verkaufswert eines Spiels, das als Gratisheftbeilage erhältlich ist, wahrscheinlich extrem fällt. Also lieber das Original vorher abstossen.
War aber natürlich nicht ernst gemeint, weil das bei älteren Spielen sowieso keine Rolle mehr spielt. Ich wollte mit dem Argument nur den Druck auf die Redaktion erhöhen. -Was mir bestimmt auch gelungen ist... vielleicht. *hust*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				KONNAITN am 17.08.2005 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 17.08.2005 08:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ne Logik. Als wenn du noch so viel für das Game bekommen würdest. Mal ganz davon zu schweigen, daß man das Original beliebig Patchen, Modden und ggf Online spielen kann.


----------



## KONNAITN (17. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 17.08.2005 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 17.08.2005 12:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zugegeben das Argument war vielleicht ein klein wenig konstruiert, aber der Zweck heiligt die Mittel. *g* 

Also nochmal, liebe Redaktion: Brecht euer Schweigen! Es bleibt nicht mehr viel Zeit für die restlichen 4 Tipps!


----------



## Blaim (17. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Hi!
Ich glaube, mir ist sehr sehr fad, denn ich habe gerade jedes einzelne der 203 Kommentare durchgelesen...   

Also wies aussieht ist ja noch immer kein zweiter Tipp aufgetaucht. Wird schon langsam aber wirklich Zeit, denn es müssen noch 4 Tipps in nicht allzu vielen Tagen untergebracht werden. Ich denk ja mal nicht, dass man noch weiterrät, wenn man die neue PC Games schon zu Hause liegen hat...

Meiner Meinung nach wären auch Spellforce oder Warcraft 3 wahrscheinlich.
Würde mich über beide Spiele freuen, da ich sie nicht habe.

Schade, dass es kein Spiel von EA sein kann, denn Anno wär auch nicht schlecht.

Naja, seh ich dann eh beim Kaufen, ob es mir zusagt. Ich hab extrig mein Abo nicht verlängert, damit ich mir eventuell auch nur die viel billigere Magazin-Version ohne Datenträger kaufe, da manchmal wirklich nichts sinnvolles für mich drauf ist (hab nämlich auch ein PCGH-Abo und Treiber und so sind hier ja genauso drauf)


----------



## Butterbemme (17. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

@Bonez
Die Genre-Frage hatten wir hier schonmal. Vermutlich gibt die PCG die Tipps entsprechend der genre-Einteilung hinten in jedem heft. Und da fällt auch "Runden-Taktik-irgendwas" unter Strategie.

@Nali_WarCow
Wieso sollte man die Heftversion denn nicht auch patchen und modden und online spielen können? Das wär ja reichlich scheiße sonst. Mit der D2-VV kommt man doch auch ins Battle.net, oder?


----------



## mr_savage (17. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				SYSTEM am 09.08.2005 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Ich denke das es sich bei dem Spiel um C&C Generäle handeln könnte,
das Spiel hat das richtige Alter und ist dennoch ein gutes Werbeargument. Schliesslich steht die PCGAmes im Wettbewerb, und da ist ein klangvolles Extra schon mal gut.


----------



## FossilZ (17. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Butterbemme am 17.08.2005 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> @Nali_WarCow
> Wieso sollte man die Heftversion denn nicht auch patchen und modden und online spielen können? Das wär ja reichlich scheiße sonst. Mit der D2-VV kommt man doch auch ins Battle.net, oder?


naja, mit den "normalen" versionen ist das teilweise doch so nen problem.
D2 wurde allerdings auch auf 3 CDs + eine PatchCD mitgeliefert, weil Blizzard(?)
es nicht wollte, dass es einfach nur auf ne DVD geklatscht wird


----------



## HTL1 (17. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

FUSSBALL MANAGER PRO 

Kommt

und jetzt schließt das Forum 

CLOSED


----------



## Weird_Sheep (17. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				HTL1 am 17.08.2005 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> FUSSBALL MANAGER PRO
> 
> Kommt
> 
> ...



JAAAA, macht das ganze Forum zu!!!!!1111elf


Spoiler



Wie merkbefreit sind denn hier manche?


----------



## FossilZ (17. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				HTL1 am 17.08.2005 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> FUSSBALL MANAGER PRO
> 
> Kommt
> 
> ...


man von wem bist du eigendlich der spam/nerv-nick?


----------



## GevatterTod (17. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Ich persönlich fädne es schade, wenn es SpellForce wird, denn ich habe das Spiel samt Add-Ons... aber wer hört schon auf mich? 

Silent Storm is für mich Runden-Strategie.  Ich will es! Los. 
Warcraft wäre sehr geil. das Argument mit der Verbreitung zeiht nicht unbedingt, denn Diablo hat wohl jeder jeder Schwanz.

Generäle wäre sehr cool, aber wie gesagt: EA

Anno wäre schlimm. 

@ HTL1


----------



## sebajona (17. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Freezeman am 15.08.2005 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Also fassen wir mal zusammen, es könnten sein:
> 
> *Warcraft 3* - wäre das zweite große Blizzardspiel auf der PCG
> 
> ...


weisst du was? die packen einfach alles drauf (original cd's, natürlich)


----------



## HTL1 (17. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

die solln einfach ne raubkopie von dungeon siege 2 dazulegen...
des würd die auflage sicher steigern hahahahaha


----------



## sebajona (17. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Alex am 15.08.2005 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 15.08.2005 19:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja, ich


----------



## sebajona (17. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				HTL1 am 17.08.2005 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> die solln einfach ne raubkopie von dungeon siege 2 dazulegen...
> des würd die auflage sicher steigern hahahahaha


währe wirklich cool


----------



## sebajona (17. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 15.08.2005 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> major-dutch am 15.08.2005 21:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do that, i'll join you


----------



## mlinho (17. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				sebajona am 17.08.2005 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 15.08.2005 12:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe mal Civ 3 eingeschoben, wenn es dir nichts ausmacht. Kann mich aber auch irren


----------



## addi81 (18. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Hoffentlich nicht schon wieder eins aus Sierra's Pharaoh Reihe (oder sind jetzt alle durch?)...


----------



## darknessman (18. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

wo bleibt tipp 2?


----------



## ralf-wiggum (18. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				darknessman am 18.08.2005 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> wo bleibt tipp 2?


und 3? und 4? übermorgen bekommen die abonnenten doch schon das heft, oder?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				ralf-wiggum am 18.08.2005 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> darknessman am 18.08.2005 16:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, am 31.08.05 kommt es raus. Im Abo wird man es dann wohl ab dem 29 haben.


----------



## js (19. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				ralf-wiggum am 18.08.2005 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> darknessman am 18.08.2005 16:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Tipps kommen in schnellerer Abfolge ab Montag


----------



## FossilZ (19. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

hm, wieso denke ich grade so wie viele andere auch an Civ 3? -
achja, wegen dem Satz :


			
				Heinrich Lenhardt auf seite 72 PCG09/05 (Aktueller Geheimtipp) schrieb:
			
		

> Civilization 3 als Budget-Spiel - muss man einfach haben


----------



## Schippargy (19. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

Also, wenn in der News von Black & White 2 als verwandtes Thema ein Link hierher gemacht wird, denke ich mal, dass es Black & White 1 sein wird.

Mir wäre am liebsten Spellforce oder Warhammer 40K, aber bei WH weiß ich nicht, wie viel das jetzt kostet.

Wenn's dieser Fußballmanager wird, dann sollte man freundlicherweise mal gewissen Redakteuren den Unterschied zwischen Strategie- und Wirtschaftsspielen erklären.


----------



## afeu (22. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*

jetzt ist eigentlich montag - wo sind die hinweise?


----------



## Rinderteufel (22. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				afeu am 22.08.2005 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt ist eigentlich montag - wo sind die hinweise?



Der mOntag geht noch 13 Stunden und 12 Minuten. Ist also noch genug Zeit für den nächsten Tipp.


----------



## Solon25 (22. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Rinderteufel am 22.08.2005 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> afeu am 22.08.2005 10:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Arbeitstag aber nur noch rund ~6 Std. also_ hurry up_


----------



## Rinderteufel (22. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Solon25 am 22.08.2005 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Rinderteufel am 22.08.2005 10:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt mit Sicherheit auch Leute, bei denen der Arbeits"tag" erst in sechs Stunden anfängt. :>


----------



## js (22. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				Solon25 am 22.08.2005 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Rinderteufel am 22.08.2005 10:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast aber angenehme Arbeitszeiten.  Im Ernst: Geht noch vor 12 los.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. August 2005)

*AW: News - PC Games 10/05: Jubiläums-Vollversion: 1. Tipp*



			
				js am 22.08.2005 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Ernst: Geht noch vor 12 los.


12 p.m.


----------

